# Witch or is it a Warlock?



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello All!! Im currently working on my first celluclay/paperclay person. It was supposed to be a witch for my stirring cauldron and it looks kinda looks like a man. So im guessing he's a "Drag Witch" cuz i cant seem to make it more female. HELP!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Guess you need to see what it looks like huh?? LOL, sorry bout that.

Witch pictures by turtle2778 - Photobucket


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I guess it could go either way. Maybe it will look more feminine once you have hair and the hat on.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The ears and eyebrows make it look masculine. Perhaps if you shorten the length of the ears and make the eyebrows less pronounced?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It's a warlock to me the way it looks now.
very good too btw
be different everybody has a witch


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Maybe once you add color to it you will be able to make it look more feminine.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree currently it looks manly.. But a few warts and some hair can definately change that .


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It's very good T...

It does look like a he. I'd recommend going with the Warlock. I know that sometimes one gets their heart set on a certain outcome...

but go with the flow - let the project lead YOU!

I love him!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Just throw a wig/hair on there temporarily I bet it will make a big difference. I would do that first then figure out any changes you need to make to the facial structure.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Just needs hair cause I have definitly seen uglier


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

If he's gonna be a drag warlock, then make him REALLY a drag warlock. Be creative! White spandex pants, a black ruffled shirt, pink and purple cape a la Liberace and some massive rings on his fingers!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Naw, to hell with the hair, leave him bald. Everybody has witches. He's an old warlock/wizard... or I guess specifically an alchemist, if he'll be stirring something. Go with a cylindrical crock instead of the traditional cauldron.... be bold... hell, put some tattoos on his head and neck while you're at it... maybe a glowy amulet/pendant... a stack of scrolls nearby...let the prop be your guide, break FREEEEEEEEEEEE.......


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with Rev. Don't get trapped into stero types. I know once you start with an idea its hard to change your direction. But if a project is stuck trying to go in one direction, maybe its time to look for others. Think out of the box or cauldron as the case maybe.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Send her/him to me he'd be great for a grounds keeper, and start over

Honestly it looks great. One of the fun things about this type of stuff is letting it become what it wants. My haunt evolved so much from start to completion last year that those helping me got very frustrated at times, but all agreed that all the changes worked out for the better. I think you'll be happier with the results if you let him/her decide as you progress. 

If you really want the witch put a wig on and dress it feminine. As mentioned the ears/eye brows seem to make it more masculine and I think the chin as well. Maybe bring it forward and more narrow or less jaw. Just my $.02! Either way Great Job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It could be a witchy warlock!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The main reason it looks masculin is because the back of the jawline is too square and the ears are too large..so, round out the jaw in the back corners, and take the ears down. Look also at the nostril flare, women have daintier flairs so knock those back as well. Reducing the forehead wrinkles will help too.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hell... I've seen some women who don't look as good as that witchy warlock! Rev's got my vote.. don't do the sterotypical "she must look like a witch" deal.. be creative.. let the prop take ya where it wants to go.. 

BTW.. good job..


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Turtle, I think you are doing a good job for your first foray into celluclay sculpting. There are quite a few things that could be done to "girly' it up, if that's what you are wanting...however, (and I think you know this) I do like the idea of being different.... 

some things to try, if you so choose:
bring the eyebrows down and in towards the nose...thicken them up to where the brow just meets the top of the pupil (this will neutralize the suprised look)

lower the ears a bit...the size shouldn't matter, but they seem a bit high (try putting a pair of glasses on it and you will see what I mean)

match the forehead wrinkles with whatever expression you are wanting. If it's a scowl you seek, then the wrinkles should track in towards the nose and downward.

add in an expressive mouth...make the face you are trying to duplicate in a mirror and observe what your mouth looks like. pay attention to the shape of the lips, the lines and wrinkles that are formed, etc.

So, with all that being said...practice will get you into the habit of seeing all these things....alter this one, or start another and use him/her as it is. Keep it up! :jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I vote for the warlock too...I can't remember seeing a manwitch before...that should lead to alot of new ideas to display that bad boy.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

As said earlier either way it is terrific work.

Personally, I see a warlock. I see him with a few whisps of long grey hair, hair coming from his ears and nose and a sparkle in his eyes. 

jmho


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I appreciate all the kind and constructive comments. This is my first artistic expression where I wasnt following someone else's picture or plan and for the first time I honestly get when Ive heard people say I let the art take me where it wants. I did plan on it being a woman, but from the very beginning long before i had gotten to any features to me it looked like the shape of a mans head. In seeing all the comments I now understand why it looks like man so Im going with that as i plod along. Ive added the neck and tops of shoulders now with newpaper and plan on covering that once I get it all covered in tape. I have had such fun with this project and will work on doing a witch again in the future. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

good deal Turtle! Run with it, and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

What ever you decide to make it, it is a awesome sculpt, Turtle!Love the nose! Like Dave said, keep us posted, will love to see what you do with it!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know what all the squawkin' is about! If you put a big mole on her nose, knocked out a few teeth, gave her a mullet and an eye patch.....she'd look just like my Mom. And she's very purty!!!!!! Alot more people would see that too, if she'd come out from under the trailer more.


----------

